# Dried Cactus



## Chiricahua Jack (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with dried or petrified cactus? I would love to make a rain stick!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

None here. We lived in New Mexico from 1973-1975. While in Socorro, we had a no-maintenance yard. I dug up a variety of cactus in the desert, hauled in some large rocks, and it looked great.

One of my favorites was some variety of cholla (pronounced "choya", for those unfamiliar with the great southwest). The thin, cylindrical form, with branching removed, might work for a cool ceremonial or sentimental stick.

http://www.desertusa.com/mag99/may/papr/chollas.html

I don't know how you would dry out the cactus, reduce the moisture, and also harden and preserve it. That could take some experimenting and a good source.

P.S. Just looked up rain stick. Yes I've seen those for sale in tourist places. Cholla is too skinny, at least the kinds I have seen. The internet should provide some guidance.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is a little information I found on Yahoo. Apparently the Capado cactus is the one to use. The Cholla is also called the walking stick cactus. I've seen a couple of sticks made from them and would love to get one to try.

"The Capado cactus grows in the country of Chile. The cactus lives 60 to 70 years. When a cactus dies, it is cut down. The dead cactus may be used as firewood. But often, it is used for something much more interesting than firewood. The dead cactus is used to make a musical instrument called a rainstick.
The dead cactus is cut into long pieces. Each piece makes a rainstick. First, the sharp thorns are pulled out. Then, the thorns are pushed back into the soft cactus. Next, the cactus is placed in the sun to dry. When it is dry, the hollow cactus is filled with small pebbles. The ends of the cactus are sealed with pieces of wood."


----------



## Chiricahua Jack (Jun 23, 2013)

alador said:


> Here is a little information I found on Yahoo. Apparently the Capado cactus is the one to use. The Cholla is also called the walking stick cactus. I've seen a couple of sticks made from them and would love to get one to try.
> 
> "The Capado cactus grows in the country of Chile. The cactus lives 60 to 70 years. When a cactus dies, it is cut down. The dead cactus may be used as firewood. But often, it is used for something much more interesting than firewood. The dead cactus is used to make a musical instrument called a rainstick.
> The dead cactus is cut into long pieces. Each piece makes a rainstick. First, the sharp thorns are pulled out. Then, the thorns are pushed back into the soft cactus. Next, the cactus is placed in the sun to dry. When it is dry, the hollow cactus is filled with small pebbles. The ends of the cactus are sealed with pieces of wood."


That makes sense about the Capado cactus being from Chile. If you look for rain sticks on Ebay for example, they are all from Chile and being sold cheap. Not sure how you could import some Capado cactus.


----------

